# Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€



## Hans_Sarpei (7. April 2012)

*Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Hi,

ich brauche ein Gaming-Headset. Bis jetzt habe ich hier nur mitgelesen, und bin nicht wirklich schlau geworden, weil hier immer KH+Mic empfohlen wird. Das will ich jedoch *NICHT *und empfehlt mir das auch nicht, wir wissen alle dass die für Gaming nicht geeignet sind, Headsets sind ja auch Spiele abgestimmt. Also, wer hier mit nem ****** Kopfhörer kommt, kann direkt wieder gehen.
Das Headset sollte geschlossen sein und einen sehr guten Klanghaben (also viel Bass). Eine Soundkarte will ich mir eigentlich nicht einbauen, bei den neuen guten onBoard-Chips hört man ja eh kaum noch einen Unterschied zu teuren Soundkarten. Am besten wäre 5.1/7.1, wegen der Ortung. Ich hab mal ein paar rausgesucht:

Razer Megalodon 7.1 Surround Gaming Headset | Geizhals Deutschland
Tritton AX Pro | Geizhals Deutschland
SteelSeries SteelSound 7H USB schwarz | Geizhals Deutschland
Tritton AX 720 | Geizhals Deutschland

Welches ist davon ist wohl das beste? Oder habt ihr noch andere? Wann kommt eigentlich das Razer Tiamat?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



Hans_Sarpei schrieb:


> ...wir wissen alle dass die für Gaming nicht geeignet sind, Headsets sind ja auch Spiele abgestimmt.



Falsch.



Hans_Sarpei schrieb:


> Das Headset sollte geschlossen sein und einen sehr guten Klanghaben (also viel Bass).



Guter Klang != Viel Bass.



Hans_Sarpei schrieb:


> Eine Soundkarte will ich mir eigentlich nicht einbauen, bei den neuen guten onBoard-Chips hört man ja eh kaum noch einen Unterschied zu teuren Soundkarten.



Extrem Falsch. 



Hans_Sarpei schrieb:


> Am besten wäre 5.1/7.1, wegen der Ortung. Ich hab mal ein paar rausgesucht:
> 
> Razer Megalodon 7.1 Surround Gaming Headset | Geizhals Deutschland
> Tritton AX Pro | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Diese ganzen Pseudo-Surround-Schrottdinger solltest du nicht nehmen, die sind einfach Müll. Dann lieber ein Stereo-Headset wie z.B. das PC360 und dazu eine Xonar DG. Trotzdem würdest du mit einem KH deutlich besseren Sound bekommen, auch für Spiele.


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Zu Pommesmann gibts nichts mehr hinnzuzufügen 
Glaub mir mit Kopfhörern und einer Soundkarte wie die Xonar DG oder DX bekommste einen viel besseren Klang  Ich war Anfangs auch überrascht wie krass der Unterschied ist.


----------



## Madz (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Pommesmann hat vollkommen recht. Deine Einschätzungen beruhen leider hauptsächlich auf falschen Marketingversprechen.


Was meinst du womit die profis bei den Intel Friday Night Games spielen?


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



Madz schrieb:


> Pommesmann hat vollkommen recht. Deine Einschätzungen beruhen leider hauptsächlich auf falschen Marketingversprechen.
> 
> 
> Was meinst du womit die profis bei den Intel Friday Night Games spielen?


 
Hab ich gesehen!  Die hatten In-Ear Kopfhörer benutzt, dann dadrüber n Gehörschutz und um den Hals ein Mic


----------



## Madz (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Spielverderber!


----------



## Hans_Sarpei (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Ich möchte aber trotzdem ein Headset, gefällt mir einfach besser. Außerdem habe ich keinen Bock auf Kabelsalat oder ein Tischmikro. Und wenn ich mit einem High-End-Kopfhörer spielen will, dann würde ich einfach meinen jetzigen nehmen  

Dann wird es halt ein Stereoheadset, aber wie bekomme ich dann eine gute Ortung? Strereo geht ja wohl kaum.


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Nimm das Modmic oder ein anderes Ansteckmic und wickel es um dein KH-Kabel.
Welche Kopfhörer hast du denn jetzt?

Ich selbst kann dir nur sagen das ich bei der Ortung zwischen einem Stereo KH und einem 5.1 HS keinen Unterschied höre.  Im Gegenteil mit meinen Superlux (Stereo) orte ich die Gegner deutlich besser als mit den 5.1 HS wie das Medusa oder die Roccat Kave.  Beim Kave wars sogar so schlimm das du den Gegner wenn er nahe war ÜBERALL gehört hast  
Außerdem gibt es noch Dolby Headphone, was das simuliert.


----------



## Hans_Sarpei (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Monster Beats by Dr. Dre Detox Over-Ear Kopfhörer HD: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Die hab ich, und zum zocken nehme ich die ganz sicher nicht.

Wie bekommt man denn diese Dolby Headphone und wie soll das funktionieren?


----------



## MasterFreak (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Hahaha nice  Btw. 
@Hans_Sapei : Ein PC360 ist schon nicht verkehrt, aber es gibt auch etwas günstigere die ebenfalls gut sind wie z.B: das Sennheiser PC320, das wesentlich günstiger ist als das 360er  Aber wenn du wirklich 200€ ausgeben willst, dann kannst du das PC360 und die Xonar DG kaufen, da dies Preislich passt 
Gruß MasterFreak

Edit: @Hans_Sapei : Nein die eignen sich auch garantiert nicht zum zocken und zum Musikhören ..... *Hust* 
Dolby Headphone kriegst du die geeignete Soundkarte oder den geeigneten Kopfhörer kaufst   Wie das funzt ....   : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolby_Headphone


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Das Dolby Headphone kan man z.B. im Treiber einer Asus Xonar DG benutzen. Es Simuliert einfach Surround-Sound.  

Naja High End Kopfhörer? Die Beats sind meiner Meinung nach überteuerte Müll. Ähnlich wie Apple. Die Dinger die sich einigermaßen gut anhören sind viel zu teuer für ihre Leistung.


----------



## Hans_Sarpei (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Wenn ihr sagt dass Beats Müll sind dann habt ihr die wohl noch nie gehört 

Funktioniert das denn gut mit der DG und kann ich dann auch gut orten? Eigentlich habe ich echt keinen Bock auf eine Soundkarte, onBoard reicht für mich doch locker aus und Platz im Gehäuse hab ich auch nicht


----------



## Madz (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



> Außerdem habe ich keinen Bock auf Kabelsalat oder ein Tischmikro.


Dazu gibt es:

[User-Review] Antlion ModMic

+ Sata Sleeve von MDPC-X | No compromise!




> Und wenn ich mit einem High-End-Kopfhörer spielen will, dann würde ich einfach meinen jetzigen nehmen





> Monster Beats by Dr. Dre Detox Over-Ear Kopfhörer HD: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> Die hab ich, und zum zocken nehme ich die ganz sicher nicht.


 bei denen ist nur der Preis und das Marketing High-End. 


Hier mal ein paar Meinungen nach dem kauf von Hifi Kopfhörern:



SESOFRED schrieb:


> So alles Läuft jetzt und ich bin super zufrieden!!!
> Der Ton ist der Hammer höre sachen die ich vorher nie gehört habe!
> Werde wohl noch einige Spiele erneut durchspielen müssen
> von daher hat es sich doppelt gelohnt!
> ...


 (hat sich einen Dt 880 Edition gekauft)




EloquentProf schrieb:


> So, heute ging es also zu thomann und eine komplette Wand Kopfhörer probehören...
> 
> nach 2 Stunden stand er dann fest: Mein neuer Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro!!
> 
> ...


 
Hatte ein PC 360 und gegen Hifi Kopfhörer verglichen.


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Ich habe einige Modelle von den Beats gehört. 

Den Unterschied zwischen Soundkarte und Onboard finde ich schon groß. Mit meinen KH´s habe ich z.B. einen satteren kräftigeren Klang und der Bass ist auch deutlicher. 
Ob du gut orten kannst musst du entscheiden. Ich selbst mag das Dolby Headphone nicht, ich komm besser ohne klar


----------



## Madz (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



> Wenn ihr sagt dass Beats Müll sind dann habt ihr die wohl noch nie gehört ​


Doch, meine 70€ Beyerdynamic DTX 100 klingen viel besser. Die Beats klingen dagegen wie ein Handy in aus der Blechdose.


----------



## Hans_Sarpei (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



Madz schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es:
> 
> [User-Review] Antlion ModMic
> 
> + Sata Sleeve von MDPC-X | No compromise!



Ich hab aber leider 2 linke Hände und an einem teuren KH rumbasteln will ich auch nicht.


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



> Ich hab aber leider 2 linke Hände und an einem teuren KH rumbasteln will ich auch nicht.


Du musst nicht am KH rumbasteln  Hast du dir die Links überhaupt angeschaut? Beim Modmic klebste einfach n Magneten an die KH´s und an den Magneten kommt eben das Mic 


> Nö, trollen ist das was du machst. Ich schließe nur einfach KH+Mic aus und will auch nicht dass das jemand empfiehlt.


Es wird dir aber jeder zum KH raten da man hier will das isch die Leute etwas ordentliches Kaufen und ihr Geld nicht zum Fenster hinauswerfen.


----------



## Madz (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



> Ich hab aber leider 2 linke Hände und an einem teuren KH rumbasteln will ich auch nicht.


Dasist total einfach. Modmic mit der beiliegenden Halterung an den Kopfhörer kleben (lässt sich spurlos entfernen), Sleeve über die Kabel ziehen und an beiden Seiten mit Schrumpfschlauch verschliessen. Dauert keine 5 min und erfordert nahezu 0 handerwerkliches Geschick.


----------



## Hans_Sarpei (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Ich hab mir die Links angeguckt und glaube nicht dass der Magnet auf Dauer gut ist.

Und für was ich mein Geld ausgebe ist doch meine Sache, oder? Und hier will ich halt ein Headset und keinen Kopfhörer!


----------



## Madz (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



> glaube nicht dass der Magnet auf Dauer gut ist.


 Meine Erfahrungen wiederlegen diese Aussage.


----------



## Hans_Sarpei (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Deine Erfahrungen über welchen Zeitraum? Auch wenn diese Mic interessant aussieht, ich möchte halt ein Headset! Mir ist diese Komplettpaket lieber! Also bitte nur noch Headset-Empfehlungen, danke.


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



Hans_Sarpei schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Links angeguckt und glaube nicht dass der Magnet auf Dauer gut ist.
> 
> Und für was ich mein Geld ausgebe ist doch meine Sache, oder? Und hier will ich halt ein Headset und keinen Kopfhörer!


 
Warum sollte der Magnet nicht gut sein?

Klar es ist deine Sache wofür du dein Geld ausgibst, aber wenn du eine ordentliche Beratung willst dann musste halt damit leben das wir dir zu etwas vernünftigem raten.


----------



## Hans_Sarpei (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Ok, habt ihr jetzt gemacht und ab jetzt bitte nur noch Empfehlungen für das was ich auch möchte, danke.


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Kauf dir n logitech G35 und werd unzufrieden.


----------



## Madz (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

@Hans Sarpei

Ein letzter Vorschlag, bevor ich mich ausklinke:

Kauf dir eines deiner Headsets und einen Hifi Kopfhörer. Beides schliesst du an eine gute Soundkarte an und vergleichst selbst, womit du besser spielen kannst. Es tut dir nicht weh, die einzige "Gefahr" die besteht: Du wirst den Beats hinterher vermutlich wegschmeissen. Wenn du dies nicht wenigstens probierst, muss ich in dir leider daß sehen, was ich mir schon zu Anfang dachte: Ein Marketingopfer sondergleichen.


Somit bin ich raus und wünsche auch dir irgendwann die Einsicht. 


P.S. Vermutlich wird dir hier niemand ein Headset empfehlen.


----------



## Hans_Sarpei (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Das werde ich aus dem Grund nicht tun, weil ich einfach ein Headset will. Dann haben Hifi-Kopfhörer halt einen besseren Sound, aber ist mir in dem Fall egal.

PS: Was ist das denn für ein Forum wenn mir hier niemand was nach meinen Wünschen empfiehlt?


----------



## blauebanane (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Weil sie dann etwas empfehlen müssten, was sie selber nicht kaufen würden, weil es einfach nicht empfehlenswert ist.


----------



## Toffelwurst (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Wie's in den Wald hineinruft so schallt's heraus....

EDIT:
@ Topic:
"Ich brauche Empfehlungen zu einer neuen CPU. Es soll kein AMD sein nur Intel. Es soll auch kein I3 ode I7 sein. Also ein I5, es soll aber kein I5 2500K sein sondern ein I52600K. Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?"
Was du willst sind keine Empfehlungen, sondern Bestätigungen, dass das was du dir rausgesucht hast und haben willst, das Nonplus-Ultra ist.


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

In diesem Froum wird versucht den Leuten etwas gutes und auch wirklich empfehlenswertes zu empfehlen. 
Das hiere wäre ein schlechtes Forum wenn hier Leuten Dinge empfohlen werden, die im Prinzip überteuert oder einfach nur schlecht sind.
Wenn dir die Soundqualität egal ist dann hier:
Logitech PC 860 Stereo Headset: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Ein Headset.


----------



## Madz (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



> PS: Was ist das denn für ein Forum wenn mir hier niemand was nach meinen Wünschen empfiehlt?





blauebanane schrieb:


> Weil sie dann etwas empfehlen müssten, was sie selber nicht kaufen würden, weil es einfach nicht empfehlenswert ist.


 So sieht es aus. Wir müssten dann völlig entgegen unserer Erfahrungen empfehlen.

@Toffelwurst

Bitte etwas mehr in Richtung Topic, sonst muss Pokerclock aufräumen.


----------



## Professor Theorie (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

dann gibt es für dich wohl nur das PC 360, ist vom Sound und der Raumortung her von Headsets gesehen am besten.

Auch ich gehöre eig zu den Headset-Jüngern, habe jedoch einige Hör-Proben hinter mir. Ergebnis:   

für was ich  früher mein Geld ausgegeben habe 


der größte Witz war, dass ich einen reinen Dj-Kopfhörer an hatte, der sich eig überhaupt nicht für Spiele eignet. In Kombination mit ner X-Fi Titanium besser als ein Roccat Kave oder G35...


hier will man dir nur Tipps geben, nicht dich persönlich angreifen. Aber schonmal daran gedacht dass hier Experten rumgurken, die garantiert mehr Ahnung haben als du, ich oder ein beliebiger Saturn-Verkäufer?


----------



## Madz (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



> ist vom Sound und der Raumortung her von Headsets gesehen am besten.


Falsch. Das beste Headset wäre das MMX300, welches aber auf dem ca. halb so teuren Beyerdynamic DT 770 basiert.


----------



## Robonator (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



> Aber schonmal daran gedacht dass hier Experten rumgurken, die garantiert mehr Ahnung haben als du, ich oder ein beliebiger Saturn-Verkäufer?


Oder die Pseudo-Experten aus so manchen "Gaming" Foren


----------



## DJ_Sebo (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Also 1. war meine erste Reaktion auf dein Thema hier "Hat der sie noch alle". Nicht weil du ein Headset willst sondern wegen deiner Art von Anfang an. Und das ein Mensch so sturr sein kann und es nicht mal in Erwägung ziehst einen Kopfhörer mit einem Headset zu vergleichen ist einfach, wie drücke ich nett aus, unbeschreiblich dumm. Ich persöhnlich habe mir vor 1-2 Jahren das Logitech G35 geholt und habe dies mal verglichen mit einen Kopfhörer + Soundkarte von einem Freund und ich muss sagen, da liegen Welten dazwischen die größer sind als das Universum. Aber wenn du ein einigermaßen gutes Headset haben willst mit dem du auch, aber halt nicht so gut, Feinde orten willst hol die das deutlich überteuerte Logitech G35.


----------



## Infin1ty (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

@TO:

Wenn du so an die Sache rangehst, dann geh nicht in ein Forum und lass
dich beraten. Die User hier sind keine Verkäufer die aus dir Gewinn
schlagen sondern dir eine gute Empfehlung geben wollen.

Wenn du in den MM gehst und sagst "ich brauch Sound für
PC Spiele und ich will keinen Kopfhörer" wird
der sicher nicht sagen "ja aber Kopfhörer haben ein besseres P/L"
sondern "ja da hab ich genau das richtige für Sie, G35 top Gamer Sound blabla".
Obwohl er insgeheim weiß dass er dich verarscht und nur Marketing nachplappert.

Und dein Auftreten hier finde ich unmöglich, die User
hier opfern ihre Freizeit um dich zu beraten, das ist ein Hobby !

Und der Vorteil hier ist das die Leute dich ehrlich und ohne Hintergedanken
beraten, anders als wenn ein Verkäufer dich berät. Das hat aber auch
den Nachteil dass jemand der beratungsresistent ist hier nicht weiterkommt,
da niemand etwas in seinen Augen falsches empfehlen wird oder deine beratungsresistenz
akzeptieren wird.

Das einzige Headset was ich empfehlen würde
ist das MMX300, was aber außerhalb deines Budgets liegt. 

Es gibt jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Du lässt den Thread hier fallen und kaufst irgendein Headset. 
2. Du erkennst das die User hier dir nur das Beste wollen,
nämlich dir eine vernünftige Empfehlung zu geben.

Niemand will dir hier etwas böses und empfielt dir deshalb keine
Headsets, sondern weil die Leute hier der Meinung sind 
dass ein Kopfhörer die bessere Wahl ist. 

LG


----------



## Professor Theorie (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



> Falsch. Das beste Headset wäre das MMX300, welches aber auf dem ca. halb so teuren Beyerdynamic DT 770 basiert.



ich meinte für seinen Preisbereich. Und ob das MX300 die 150 Euro mehr für den kleinen Unterschied wert ist...


----------



## Tiz92 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> @TO:
> 
> Wenn du so an die Sache rangehst, dann geh nicht in ein Forum und lass
> dich beraten. Die User hier sind keine Verkäufer die aus dir Gewinn
> ...


 
Wow das müsste man manchmal als Signatur reintun. Super Post.  Bin komplett deiner Meinung.

@Topic: Kauf dir ein KH und sonst ein G35 und hab deine Pseudo Spaß


----------



## Account gelöscht am 23.07.2012 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

kauf dir das pc 360, da machst du nicht so sehr viel falsch und du hast dein headset....


----------



## PEG96 (8. April 2012)

Was ist denn hier los???
Seid ihr nicht mehr in der Lage jemanden mit den Kriterien, die er vorgibt zu beraten???
Er schreint von Anfang an, er möchte ein Headset und keine KH Kombi.
Wenn jemand einmal schreibt, dass Kopfhörer besser sind ist das noch ertragbar, aber so???

@Te ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal nach einem gebrauchten MMX 300 umschauen, das klingt für Spiele usw. Schon sehr gut, dazu besitt es ein top Mikrofon.

Ansonsten kann ich dir das PC360 ebenfalls empfehlen, hier ist mein kleiner Testbericht dazu: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/195278-sennheiser-pc360-test.html

Wenn du bzgl. des Headsets oder einer Soundkarte noch Fragen hast, melde dich einfach

Mit österlichen Grüßen

Frederic


----------



## Infin1ty (8. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

@PEG:

Das MMX300 wurde ihm schon empfohlen.
Das Mikro ist aber völlig überzogen.

Zum Thema PC360: Das wäre bei nem
Preis von unter 100 Euro kaufbar,
aber nicht für 150.

Für den gleichen Preis bekommt man einen DT990 Pro
der Klassen besser als der Sennheiser ist.



> Seid ihr nicht mehr in der Lage jemanden mit den Kriterien, die er vorgibt zu beraten???



Dann denk mal drüber nach wie es im "Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung"
Unterforum ablaufen würde wenn jemand schreibt "Ich will keinen
Selbstbau PC sondern nen PC im Laden kaufen".

Zudem haben wir ihm genug Headsets genannt.


----------



## SOADTony (8. April 2012)

Ich hab gerade erstmal alles gelesen und muss sagen das ein Heatset einfach sinnloser ist gegenüber einem Kopfhörer plus mic. 
Ich verstehe einfach nicht so das Problem ist 2 anstatt 1 Kabel zu haben?
Faulheit ?
So schwer ist das doch nicht kh auf den Kopp und mic dran fertig. 

Und ein Headset wird dir hier niemand empfehlen da diese einfach überteuert sind und ein schlechtes preisleistungsverhältnis bieten. 

MfG Tony


----------



## hydro (8. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Ihr seid genau so verbohrt wie der TE selbst. Akzeptiert doch einfach seine Meinung und Vorstellungen? Ich meine es ist nicht euer Geld, nicht euer Klangempfinden und nicht euer Problem. Entweder ihr empfehlt ihm etwas was seinen Wünschen entspricht oder haltet euch einfach aus dem Thread raus, wie wär der Vorschlag?



> Dann denk mal drüber nach wie es im "Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung"
> Unterforum ablaufen würde wenn jemand schreibt "Ich will keinen
> Selbstbau PC sondern nen PC im Laden kaufen".



Man sollte sich vielleicht nicht immer das Beispiel am Schlechten nehmen.

Du als MacNutzer solltest am Besten wissen wie viele überflüssige Meinungen Anderer es gibt.


----------



## newbiech (8. April 2012)

Hans_Sarpei, lass Dir von einem mehrjährigen Roccat Kave User gesagt sein: Lass es!

Ich bin auch den tollen Werbeversprechen erlegen. Hört sich ja auch super an, echtes 5.1, extra fürs Gaming usw usf. Die Realität ist aber, dass die Ortung bei Weitem nicht so gut funktioniert wie bei einem Stereo-KH. Hinzu kommt, dass das Kave zwar sehr gut Umgebungsgeräusche dämmt, Du aber leider innerhalb kurzer Zeit ein unangenehmes "humides" Klima in den Ohrmuscheln hast. Selbst bei meiner normalen Kopfform hatte ich gestern Nacht nach einer ausgiebigen Gamingsession L4D2 wieder Kopfweh. Du weisst irgendwann nicht mehr, wie Du das Teil verschieben sollst, damit es nicht mehr so drückt.

Jetzt habe ich diesen Thread aufmerksam verfolgt und werde mal das MMX300 ausprobieren. Wenn Du unbedingt ein HS haben musst, kannst Du ja dann mein Kave haben. 

Grüsse

n


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Dann denk mal drüber nach wie es im "Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung"
> Unterforum ablaufen würde wenn jemand schreibt "Ich will keinen
> Selbstbau PC sondern nen PC im Laden kaufen".


 
Dort wird es bestimmt auch irgendwann mal wer merken, dass man sich an die Regeln halten muss. Ganz habe ich die Hoffnung ja noch nicht verloren...

Ist es denn so schwer lesen zu lernen und vor allem das gelesene zu verstehen? Wers nicht merkt: Ich rede vom Startposting. Der TE will keine KH-Mikro-Konstruktion - er möchte ein Headset. Also hört mal mit eurem sektenhaften Bekehrungsversuchen auf und gebt Empfehlungen, die dem TE weiterhelfen. Alles andere ist schlicht und einfach Spam! 

Ich finde es übrigens nach wie vor sehr amüsant, wie ihr das ModMic vergöttert (um mal die Brücke zu den Sekten zu schlagen). In meinen Augen und derer noch ein paar anderer ist das nichts anderes als ein Headset von den Vermarktungsstrategien. Es ist für die gebotene Leistung überteuert. Eine Mirkofonkapsel vom Elektronicversender, Kabel drangelötet, mit Draht umwickelt zum Richten, Schrumpfschlauch um das Ganze und man hat ein leistungsmäßig ähnliches Ergebnis. Der im Vergleich exorbitante Preis dieses Viechs ist genauso ungerechtfertigt wie der eines Headsets. Und gerade der Anführer des "Anti-Gamer-Clans" (M. S. aus B.(G.)) preist das Teil immer wieder an... Ich habe fertig und gehe wieder lachen.


----------



## Pravasi (9. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Ein wirklich sehr unreligiöser Beitrag ...
Dieser "Sittenverfall" in Bezug auf Beratung wurde ja schon öfters thematisiert und es gibt da doch afaik ein klare Linie diesbezüglich?
Haben die Mods hier keinen Drive mehr?


----------



## spionkaese (9. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Dort wird es bestimmt auch irgendwann mal wer merken, dass man sich an die Regeln halten muss. Ganz habe ich die Hoffnung ja noch nicht verloren...
> 
> Ist es denn so schwer lesen zu lernen und vor allem das gelesene zu verstehen? Wers nicht merkt: Ich rede vom Startposting. Der TE will keine KH-Mikro-Konstruktion - er möchte ein Headset. Also hört mal mit eurem sektenhaften Bekehrungsversuchen auf und gebt Empfehlungen, die dem TE weiterhelfen. Alles andere ist schlicht und einfach Spam!
> 
> Ich finde es übrigens nach wie vor sehr amüsant, wie ihr das ModMic vergöttert (um mal die Brücke zu den Sekten zu schlagen). In meinen Augen und derer noch ein paar anderer ist das nichts anderes als ein Headset von den Vermarktungsstrategien. Es ist für die gebotene Leistung überteuert. Eine Mirkofonkapsel vom Elektronicversender, Kabel drangelötet, mit Draht umwickelt zum Richten, Schrumpfschlauch um das Ganze und man hat ein leistungsmäßig ähnliches Ergebnis. Der im Vergleich exorbitante Preis dieses Viechs ist genauso ungerechtfertigt wie der eines Headsets. Und gerade der Anführer des "Anti-Gamer-Clans" (M. S. aus B.(G.)) preist das Teil immer wieder an... Ich habe fertig und gehe wieder lachen.


Klar kannst du das ganze billiger haben. Nach dem Schema darfst du aber auch keine Fertiglautsprecher empfehlen, da du bei Selbstgebauten ja auch den selben Klang für weniger Geld haben kannst.


----------



## Pravasi (9. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Ist richtig.
Nur darf man in dem Zusammenhang halt fragen,warum der eine "überteuerte Unsinn" nicht nur erlaubt, sondern sogar 1a-first Class-Super ist(ModMic) und der andere(jedes Headset) dagegen generell ein Beweiss für die grenzenlose Dummheit des Konsumenten darstellt.
Ich bin Fan von teuren KH und find das ModMic super.
Aber mit Vernunft hat das nichts zu tun...


----------



## spionkaese (9. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



Pravasi schrieb:


> Ist richtig.
> Nur darf man in dem Zusammenhang halt fragen,warum der eine "überteuerte Unsinn" nicht nur erlaubt, sondern sogar 1a-first Class-Super ist(ModMic) und der andere(jedes Headset) dagegen generell ein Beweiss für die grenzenlose Dummheit des Konsumenten darstellt.
> Ich bin Fan von teuren KH und find das ModMic super.
> Aber mit Vernunft hat das nichts zu tun...


Das Modmic bietet halt etwas besonderes (zumindest hab ich bis jetzt von keinem ähnlichen Konzept gehört).
Ob es einem das Wert ist muss mMn jeder für sich selbst entscheiden - ich benutze hier die Reste von nem alten Mono-Headset (vom Design her anno 1990) als Mikro.
Wie das ModMic klanglich ist kann ich schlecht beurteilen, da ich es nicht habe. Aber wenn es gut ist, kann man es, genauso wie z.B. das Zalman Mic (das einfach sehr günstig ist), empfehlen.

So, ich glaube so langsam ist es gut. Viel weiter kann wahrscheinlich nicht ins OT abdriften.


----------



## Hans_Sarpei (9. April 2012)

Ok, dann bestelle ich PC360 und Kopfhörer zum testen und wenn der KH besser ist dann das Modmic.
Welchen Kopfhörer bis 110€ soll ich denn zum testen bestellen?


----------



## Timsu (9. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Zum Beispiel akg 242


----------



## DJ_Sebo (9. April 2012)

Ich Harbour gestern dies bestellt http://www.thomann.de/de/beyerdynamic_dt_100_16_b_b_stock.htm


----------



## Madz (9. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Du wolltest insgesamt 200€ ausgeben? Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle den Beyerdynamic DT 990 pro ordern. Der dürfte dir wahrscheinlich besser als der AKG K242 gefallen, da AKg recht neutral und der Beyer ziemlich basslastig abgestimmt ist.


----------



## Hans_Sarpei (9. April 2012)

Es soll ja ein fairer Vergleich zwischen KH+Mic und Headset sein, daher soll beides gleich viel kosten.
Oder kennst du ein besseres HS als das PC360 bis 180€? Dann geht auch der DT-990.


----------



## Madz (9. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Der Dt 990 pro kostet 149€. 
http://www.thomann.de/de/beyerdynamic_dt990pro.htm

Übrigens ist der Vergleich so oder so unfair. Für das Endergebnis (Headset verliert) völlig irrelevant.


----------



## Hans_Sarpei (9. April 2012)

Ja und mit Modmic (->Headset) 180-190€. 
Daher geht das PC360 auch nur gegen einen 110€ Kopfhörer, weil es.sonst unfair wäre.


----------



## Madz (9. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Du willst basslastigen Klang? Der Dt 990 ist wahrscheinlich genau nach deinem Geschmack.


Mit Modmic wirst du auf ca. 180€ kommen.


----------



## Hans_Sarpei (9. April 2012)

Dann gib mir ein Headset bis 180€ zum vergleichen, sonst macht das ja keinen Sinn


----------



## Darkseth (9. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Ich kenne keins für 180€, was besser wäre als das sennheiser PC 360. Das wäre schon eher das maximum, was ich als headset nehmen würde. Drüber würde ich eher das beyerdynamic mmx300 nehmen, welches aber klanglich auf einem dt 770 basiert. 

Wenn das Mikro nicht krampfhaft an der muschel kleben muss, kann man auch problemlos das Zalman Mic1 nehmen.
Von der Mikro qualität locker ausreichend, und besser als das Mikro vom 100€ Logitech g35, bzw 130€ logitech g930.
Es wird oben am Kopfhörerkabel befestigt, und hat im verlauf des kabels 3 mini-clips, die aber recht weit voneinander entfernt sind. Ich persönlich hab mein Zalman Mic um das Kopfhörerkabel herumgewickelt, und sie so "aneinander befestigt". Hält gut, und mikro ist rund 15cm vom mund entfernt, wenn ich mein KH aufsetze. Wenn ich ihn wegpacke, sind es rund 50 cm entfernung, also wenn ich z.b. über Lautsprecher skype. Ebenfalls völlig ausreichend von der Lautstärke und Qualität^^


----------



## Diavel (9. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Ich fänd ja den Vergleich Sennheiser PC360---> BD DT990 Pro + Zalman Mic-1 fairer. Liegt dann in der gleichen Preisklasse.

Der Sprung bei Kopfhörern von 100 bis 150€ fällt imho dich ziemlich groß aus.

Grüße


----------



## Madz (9. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Die 30€ Unterschied machen den Kohl nicht wirklich fett glaub mir. Auf das Endergebnis hat das keinerlei Einfluss.




> Der Sprung bei Kopfhörern von 100 bis 150€ fällt imho dich ziemlich groß aus.


Stimmt schon, aber selbst wenn er für ~100-120€ kauft, wird das Ergebnis eindeutig ausfallen.


----------



## Infin1ty (9. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Sennheiser PC360: 144,90 günstigster Preis
Beyerdynamc DT990 Pro: 148 günstigster Preis
(Quelle: Geizhals)

Also bestell dir beide und vergleiche. 

Bin schon gespannt wie du reagieren wirst 

Ich habe gerade nochmal selbst den Test gemacht,
VLC mit ner FLAC "Deadmau5 - Strobe" an und
meinen PC350 gegen meinen DT990 Pro 250 Ohm
gehört.

Der PC350 klingt dagegen Dumpf wie ne Blechschüssel 
Wirklich besser wird der PC360 auch nicht sein.
Selbst der alte AKG K500 meines Vaters spielt wesentlich schöner.
Den bekommst du bei Ebay für 50 Euro.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



> VLC mit ner FLAC "Deadmau5 - Strobe" an und


Und solche produktionstechnische Grütze (über Geschmack lässt sich  nicht streiten) ist auch genau das richtige um Sound-Equipment zu testen  
Der Thread hier ist eine absolute Lachnummer und ein echtes Armutszeugnis für das Forum hier.


----------



## PEG96 (10. April 2012)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Und solche produktionstechnische Grütze (über Geschmack lässt sich  nicht streiten) ist auch genau das richtige um Sound-Equipment zu testen
> Der Thread hier ist eine absolute Lachnummer und ein echtes Armutszeugnis für das Forum hier.



Du sagst es 

Hier wieder und wieder gegen die EXperten anreden zu müssen, die hier Schwachsinn produzieren bis zum geht nicht mehr. 
An alle MMX300 Gegner, laut euch hat das MMX300 doch im Gegensatz zum DT770 geschlossene Bassreflexkanäle, oder?
Wenn ja, dann ist es verdammter Unsinn, dass das MMX 300 auf dem nur 140€ teurem DT770 basiert, denn es liegt wesentlich näher, dass das MMX300 auf dem Drummer DT770 basiert, auch der Nennwiderstand passt hier, im Gegensatz zum normalen DT770. Der DT770M kostet übrigens mindestens 200€.

Eine Sache zum DT770, der hier ja quasi als Bummsbeyer verschriehen ist: Es gibt mittlerweile seit über einem Jahr eine neue Revesion, die zwar immer noch bassbetont ist, aber bei Weitem nicht so heftig wie früher.

Dieser Ganze Schwachsinn, der hier fabriziert wird hat nun auch mich dazu bewegt, mich bei den Beratungen hier rauszuhalten und meist nur noch im Diskussionsthread zu Posten, für alles Andere sind ja die EXperten mit Betonung auf EX da.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Frederic


----------



## Pravasi (10. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Der DT770 ist tatsächlich die Basis fürs MMX.
Das Bassreflexrohr ist verändert und das Design auch.
Hab mal sehr ausführlich mit einem Techniker von Beyerdynamics telefoniert.


----------



## PEG96 (10. April 2012)

Achso, weil ich hab hier von vielen i.mer nur gelesen das die Bassreflexrohre geschlossenen sind und der Widerstand geringer ist.
Diese Änderungen würden halt voll zum DT770M passen


----------



## Infin1ty (10. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



> Und solche produktionstechnische Grütze (über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten) ist auch genau das richtige um Sound-Equipment zu testen



1. Ist mir deine Meinung zu dem Lied ziemlich egal.
2. Ich habe auch klassische Musik gehört, jetzt zufrieden 

Was kritisiert ihr eigentlich gerade ? Das wir die Wahrheit sagen ?
Ihr diskutiert doch nur um uns als Idioten zu diffamieren
und euch als Experten darzustellen. Ich lese
in euren Posts nur "ja wir sind die Experten und
einige Idioten haben unseren Bereich im Forum übernommen"



> Hier wieder und wieder gegen die EXperten anreden zu müssen, die hier Schwachsinn produzieren bis zum geht nicht mehr.



Nein, niemand von uns stellt sich als Experte dar. Den Eindruck habe
ich aktuell bei euch und einigen anderen, seid ihr beleidigt weil
auch andere hier posten oder was 



> Dieser Ganze Schwachsinn, der hier fabriziert wird hat nun auch mich dazu bewegt, mich bei den Beratungen hier rauszuhalten



Wenn du alles soviel besser weißt dann teile deine Meinung doch mit uns.

Ihr zeigt nichtmal Argumente auf, dann mal her damit.
Dass Headsets P/L mäßig nicht gut sind wisst ihr selber. (MMX300 ausgenommen)


----------



## PEG96 (10. April 2012)

Das worüber wir uns so aufregen, ist, dass hier nicht mehr auf die Wünsche des TE eingegangen wird. Wenn er ein Headset will und dass mehrmals schreibt, will er nunmal ein Headset und KEIN Kopfhörer+ Mikro.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. April 2012)

Infin1ty schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Ist mir deine Meinung zu dem Lied ziemlich egal.
> 2. Ich habe auch klassische Musik gehört, jetzt zufrieden
> 
> Was kritisiert ihr eigentlich gerade ? Das wir die Wahrheit sagen ?
> ...



Da ich grad nur am smartphone bin mal als vollzitat...

Ich hab lediglich die Qualität des Liedes kritisiert und nicht deinen musikgeschmack. Und von der produktionsqualität her ist das nun mal absolut nicht zum testen und beurteilen geeignet.

Und wir fühlen uns hier ganz sicher nicht vom Thron gestoßen.  Es geht einfach nur um die Qualität hier. Ihr geht überhaupt nicht auf die Anforderungen des TE ein, ihr leiert einfach nur immer die selben Sprüche runter. Der TE hat doch wohl oft genug gesagt,  dass er kein Headset haben will. Da kann man einmal drauf hinweisen, dass Kopfhörer ein besseres P/L Verhältnis haben. Wenn er aber trotzdem keins will ist das seine Sache und da muss man dann nicht nich ewig weiter mit Kopfhörern nerven, das ist einfach nur Spam. Man muss auch mal akzeptieren,  wenn jemand ein Headset will und keinen Kopfhörer.


----------



## Franzl (10. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

aber es ist doch unsinn jmd. der offensichtlich keine ahnung hat (nicht böse gemeint) , dann etwas falsches/schlechtes zu empfehlen. 

es spricht eigentlich nie etwas gegen kh+mikro, ausser die eigene unwissenheit...
niemand kann ernsthaft ernsthaft, bei +1 kabel mehr, von kabelsalat sprechen, vor allem wenn es wie erwähnt sowas wie sleeven gibt. -> macht in summe max 5 min. arbeit...

Besser ist es dann doch ,ihm die augen zu öffnen. nur weil er ein headset will soll man ihm auf teufel komm raus eins vorschlagen, was immer schlechter ist? 
wir werden auch mit sicherheit , wenns überhaupt feedback gibt, hören was besser ist 

€: klar ist es irgendwie eintönig, jedes mal das gleiche hier zu lesen , aber es ist doch die wahrheit ?
 ich hab selbst auch nicht groß ahnung, kann aber beide seiten verstehen...


----------



## Pravasi (10. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Und wer bist du/ihr,dass du die einzige mögliche Wahrheit für dich beanspruchst?
Wenn ich z.B.aus meinen persönlichen Empfinden in Punkto Design oder Kompfort oder was auch sonst immer für mich wichtig ist ein HS möchte,dann darf ich doch damit glücklich werden!Das ist dann halt meine Wahrheit,die man doch eigentlich so *respekt*ieren könnte-oder?
Oder dienen die Kaufberatungen mittlerweile nur noch dazu,den Berater zufrieden zustellen?
Schade,das die Mods anscheinend resigniert haben und das Forum so abfucken lassen.
Die selben Leute,denen es hier anscheinend nur darum geht ihren Stiefel durchzudrücken,würden dass nämlich in dieser Form z.B.im Lux nicht tun!


----------



## Pokerclock (10. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Zur Info:

Die Moderation hat sehr wohl mitbekommen, was hier im Thread geschehen ist. Es wird gerade intern beraten, was wegen dem penetranten Überreden geschehen soll. Da vereinzelte temporäre Sperren gegen Einzelpersonen nicht zum Erfolg geführt haben, wird es eben eine andere (härtere) Lösung geben. Moderative Maßnahmen in den kommenden Tagen behalten wir uns vor.

Bis dahin heißt es B2T. Entweder es gibt hier eine konkrete Kaufberatung oder eben direkt Punkte für Offtopic. Das gilt natürlich "für beide Seiten".


----------



## PommesmannXXL (10. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Also ich kann nur nochmal betonen, dass PC360 + Asus Xonar DX das beste für dich sein dürfte, wenn du unbedingt ein Headset hast. Ein Freund von mir spielt einer ähnlichen Kombi (nur Xonar DG), und das auch sehr gut (ESL-Major-Serie)


----------



## Infin1ty (10. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*



@Topic: *Wie ich bereits sagte*
ist meine Headset Empfehlung das MMX300,
wie ich bereits betont habe. Gebraucht innerhalb
des Budgets zu erhalten.

Aber probier es doch selber aus und bestell den PC360 und 
den DT990 Pro und vergleiche, was du ja auch 
tun willst.
Wenn der Mehrkomfort
des PC360 den besseren Sound des DT990 für dich
aufwiegt ist das dein persönliches Empfinden.


----------



## Darkseth (10. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Gibts denn zwischen dem 150€ Sennheiser PC 360 und dem 270~€ MMX 300 denn auch was dazwischen im Headset bereich?


----------



## Pravasi (10. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Soweit ich weiss nicht.
Da ist ne Lücke.


----------



## Andregee (14. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Ich habe das G35 und wenn man das hier so liest könnte man meinen das ich taub oder sehr dumm, denke jedoch beides ausschließen zu können.
erstmal erachte ich Kopfhörersound grundsätzlich als suboptimal da sich das klanggeschehen aufgrund fehlender Raumeinflüsse viel zu sehr in den eigenen Kopf zurückzieht und das mag ich grundsätzlich nicht, auch macht sich fehlender Körperschall negativ bemerkbar, darum wird musik zum genuss auch über anlage gehört. Der Kopfhörerbetrieb dient dazu andere nicht zu belästigen, ist imo grundsätzlich ein kompromiss und das ganze soll passabel klingen ohne viel wirrwar und das gelingt mit dem g35 durchaus. Praktischweise bringt es eine eine Tastenbedienung an der Ohrmuschel mit, die man bei Selbstbastelheadsets weder für GEld noch gute Worte bekommt und diese bringen mir einen sehr großen Nutzen, es sitzt auf meinem Köpfchen sehr bequem und der Klang ist im Gamingbetrieb durchaus passabel, die Musik die nebenbei läuft klingt so schlecht auch nicht. ICh bin auch sehr Überzeugung das das Klangempfinden eine Frage der Gewohnheit ist, was einem Anfangs sehr komsich vorkommt, kann nach einer weile der Nutzung doch sehr gut klingen und was man vorher mochte, geht dann plötzlich nicht mehr.
Grundsätzlich gibt es den technischen klang, da spielen Verzerrungen, der Frequenzverlauf usw eine Rolle, aber selbst ein Gerät was dort auftrumpft, kann aufgrund des Soundes eines vermeindlich schlechteren Gerätes dennoch den kürzeren ziehen.
Gibt es denn technische Vergleichsdaten die belegen das ein Kopfhörer wenn Beyerdynamik um etliches hochwertiger ist als das beste Headset oder sind das nur persönliche Empfindungen aufgrund des Soundings.
Wer also eine All in One Lösung sucht,ohne sich mit einer Soundkarte abgeben zu müssen und dabei auch noch auf Dolby Headphone wertlegt, kann getrost zu etwas wie dem G35 greifen, aber in Foren geht meist der Bezug zur Realität verloren. Augrund enthusiastischer Begeisterung fürs eigene Hobby geht dabei fehlen der Gedanken ab, das der normalo als User wahrscheinlich ganz andere Ansprüche hat und mit weit weniger zufrieden ist, bzw ganz andere Präferenzen setzt.
In kameraforen wird dem Urlaubsknipser zur Profi DSLR mit den dicken Tüten wie sie beim Bundesliegaspiel am Spielfeldrand zu besichtigen sind, empfohlen, der Nachrichtengucker soll sich unbedingt ein Tv bestem Deinterlacer und Scaler kaufen, noch dazu wird der Schwarzwert auf die x-te stelle nach dem komma analysiert und sobald da nicht mit Topwerten geglänzt wird, taugt das alles nicht mehr zum normalen Fernsehen und hier ist es genauso.
Man könnte echt glauben ohne 200 Euro Kopfhörer kann man nicht zocken, dabei sitzt die mehrheit mit 10 eurogeräten in der ecke und haben spaß am spiel und beim Vergleich Headset Kopfhörer sollte man schon die Gesamtheit betrachten und dazu gehört auch die Bedienung.


----------



## Diavel (14. April 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Headset gesucht, bis 200€*

Hi,

als erstes möchte ich mal sagen dass ich es sehr gut finde das Du das ganze gehype (bin ich auch nicht ganz unschuldig dran) hier mal etwas kritischer siehst!
In so ein paar Punkten möchte ich Dir dann aber doch wiedersprechen.



Andregee schrieb:


> Ich habe das G35 und wenn man das hier so liest könnte man meinen das ich taub oder sehr dumm, denke jedoch beides ausschließen zu können.
> erstmal erachte ich Kopfhörersound grundsätzlich als suboptimal da sich das klanggeschehen aufgrund fehlender Raumeinflüsse viel zu sehr in den eigenen Kopf zurückzieht und das mag ich grundsätzlich nicht, auch macht sich fehlender Körperschall negativ bemerkbar, darum wird musik zum genuss auch über anlage gehört.
> Der Kopfhörerbetrieb dient dazu andere nicht zu belästigen, ist imo grundsätzlich ein kompromiss und das ganze soll passabel klingen ohne viel wirrwar und das gelingt mit dem g35 durchaus.


Da unterschätzt Du meiner Meinung nach Kopfhörer allgemein.
Klar haben Kopfhörer prinzipbedingte Nachteile gegenüber Lautsprechern, wie eben fehlender Körperschall oder keinen echten Stereoeindruck.
Genau diese Mankos sind aber eben auch Vorteil der Kopfhörer.
Du wirst es mit quasi keinem bezahlbarem Lautsprecher schaffen, einen dermaßen neutralen Klangeindruck zu bekommen wie ihn Bspw ein AKG K701, ein HD800 oder ein T1 hinbekommt. Warum? Weil bei Lautsprechern der Raum im Weg ist. Erst in einem komplett akustisch optimiertem Raum würde das ganze funktionieren. Das ist aber nen wirklich extremer Aufwand und so für den normalo unter keinen Umständen zu realisieren.

Des weiteren sind Kopfhörern Lautsprechern der gleichen, aber auch der vielfachen Preisklasse in Sachen Detailwiedergabe um längen voraus. Bis Du nen Lautsprecher findest der mit der Detailwiedergabe eines K701 oder eines Beyerdynamic DT880 mitkommt musst Du schon allermindestens 1000€ lassen. Und das ist eigentlich noch völlig untertrieben angesetzt.
Kopfhörer sind kein nötiges Übel, sondern einfach eine andere Art der Wiedergabe.
Das Kopfhörer eine schlechtere Raumdarstellung haben liegt in erster Linie auch an den Aufnahmen. Die sind natürlich für Lautsprecher gemacht. Hört man aber man eine binaurale Aufnahme merkt man ziemlich schnell das dort kein 5.1 System so schnell rankommt. So ne Darstellung gibts bei Lautsprechern schlicht und einfach nicht.



Andregee schrieb:


> Praktischweise bringt es eine eine Tastenbedienung an der Ohrmuschel mit, die man bei Selbstbastelheadsets weder für GEld noch gute Worte bekommt und diese bringen mir einen sehr großen Nutzen, es sitzt auf meinem Köpfchen sehr bequem und der Klang ist im Gamingbetrieb durchaus passabel, die Musik die nebenbei läuft klingt so schlecht auch nicht.


Hab ich mich schon immer gefragt: Wer will sich an den Kopf packen wenn er die gleiche Einstellung auch an der Tastatur vornehmen kann?
Das rall ich echt nicht.




Andregee schrieb:


> ICh bin auch sehr Überzeugung das das Klangempfinden eine Frage der Gewohnheit ist, was einem Anfangs sehr komsich vorkommt, kann nach einer weile der Nutzung doch sehr gut klingen und was man vorher mochte, geht dann plötzlich nicht mehr.


Volle Zustimmung!



Andregee schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gibt es den technischen klang, da spielen Verzerrungen, der Frequenzverlauf usw eine Rolle, aber selbst ein Gerät was dort auftrumpft, kann aufgrund des Soundes eines vermeindlich schlechteren Gerätes dennoch den kürzeren ziehen.


Nochmal volle Zustimmung!



Andregee schrieb:


> Gibt es denn technische Vergleichsdaten die belegen das ein Kopfhörer wenn Beyerdynamik um etliches hochwertiger ist als das beste Headset oder sind das nur persönliche Empfindungen aufgrund des Soundings.


Leider nein. Auf die Herstellerdaten kann man leider nicht viel geben. Und ich kenne keine Seite die mal ernsthafte Messungen mit Headsets gemacht hat.
Ich empfinde Kopfhörer allerdings schon häufig als technisch deutlich hochwertiger. Insbesondere im Vergleich zu Headsets mit intergriertem DH oder mehreren Treibern. Mir ist z.B. noch kein rauschfreies Headset mir DH untergekommen. Meinen Kopfhörerverstärker kann ich hingegen bis zum Anschlag aufreißen. Da rauscht GARNICHTS. Das ist natürlich nur ein Beispiel. An die Auflösungsfähigkeiten der Beyer z.B. kommt aber auch kein Headset, was ich jemals auf hatte, auch nur annähernd ran. Damit haben diese Kopfhörer für mich schonmal einen ganz extremen Vorteil beim Spielen. Auch wenn es mal hoch hergeht kann ich so Schritte immer noch wesentlich besser wahrnehmen.



Andregee schrieb:


> Wer also eine All in One Lösung sucht, ohne sich mit einer Soundkarte abgeben zu müssen und dabei auch noch auf Dolby Headphone wertlegt, kann getrost zu etwas wie dem G35 greifen,


Naja, die Soundkarte ist halt im Headset. Entweder ich muss die auf meinem Kopf rumschleppen oder hab sie im oder neben dem PC. Kanns zu schweigen von der technischen überlegenheit schon einfacher Soundkarten gegenüber solch integrierten Lösungen.
Einfacher ist es natürlich. Da stimm ich Dir zu. Allerdings hab ich schon soviel murks über die Treiber eines G35 gehört, dass dieser Vorteil auch schnell wieder verschwinden kann.



Andregee schrieb:


> aber in Foren geht meist der Bezug zur Realität verloren. Augrund enthusiastischer Begeisterung fürs eigene Hobby geht dabei fehlen der Gedanken ab, das der normalo als User wahrscheinlich ganz andere Ansprüche hat und mit weit weniger zufrieden ist, bzw ganz andere Präferenzen setzt.


Das ist natürlich echt nen großes Problem. Aber wohl kaum zu ändern. Die Leute die in solchen Foren beraten nehmen ihr Hobby natürlich eher ernst und gehen da mit einem ganz anderem Anspruch dran. Das Problem ist jetzt: Kaum einer wird etwas empfehlen was er selber ******* findet.



Andregee schrieb:


> In kameraforen wird dem Urlaubsknipser zur Profi DSLR mit den dicken Tüten wie sie beim Bundesliegaspiel am Spielfeldrand zu besichtigen sind, empfohlen, der Nachrichtengucker soll sich unbedingt ein Tv bestem Deinterlacer und Scaler kaufen, noch dazu wird der Schwarzwert auf die x-te stelle nach dem komma analysiert und sobald da nicht mit Topwerten geglänzt wird, taugt das alles nicht mehr zum normalen Fernsehen und hier ist es genauso.
> Man könnte echt glauben ohne 200 Euro Kopfhörer kann man nicht zocken, dabei sitzt die mehrheit mit 10 eurogeräten in der ecke und haben spaß am spiel und beim Vergleich Headset Kopfhörer sollte man schon die Gesamtheit betrachten und dazu gehört auch die Bedienung.



Tja, siehe oben. Ein wenig mehr gelassenheit würde diesem Forum aber wirklich mal gut tun. Es muss nicht immer der 150€ Kopfhörer + ne STX sein. Das ist halt so der Bereich in dem viele User ihr Equipment haben und davon natürlich auch zu recht ziemlich überzeugt sind. Das was einem selber gefällt wird dann natürlich auch gerne anderen auf's Auge gedrückt.
Mir wärs aber lieber das etwas lockerer zu sehen und sich den Wünschen der TE's etwas mehr zu öffnen. Wer ne möglichst kompakte Lösung für sein Notebook sucht, DH haben will und keine externe Soundkarte will kann mit einem G35 schon ziemlich richtig liegen. Das mag dann nicht der Olymp des klanges sein, muss es aber auch nicht. Es muss einfach nur seinen Zweck erfüllen.

Grüße und danke für Deine Kritik! Das war hier auch mal nötig!


----------

